# Sr. Grandmaster Edward B. Sell



## IcemanSK (Feb 6, 2014)

The world of martial arts lost one of its own. Thousands mourn the death of Taekwondo legend, Sr. Grandmaster Edward B. Sell, resulting from a prolonged illness, which he battled with his usual invincible spirit right to the end. A pioneer for Tae Kwon do in America; he started the United States Chung Do Kwan Association in 1967, which under his tutelage has today become a global organization, with thousands of members, including master levels ranks, black belts and of course beginners. Grandmaster Sell started his Taekwondo training in Korea, the birthplace of the art, where he studied for many years before bringing his expertise to the United States, where he created innovative training systems and trained thousands of black belts. The U.S. Chung Do Kwan Association is one of the largest and most important martial arts associations in the world today. Grandmaster Sell, of Lakeland, Florida, the highest ranked non-Asian grandmaster in the World Taekwondo Federation, has been an official in the organization for many years. The World Tae Kwon Do Federation in Korea is the major institution that standardizes and controls Tae Kwon Do in the world. Nearly two years ago, before his illness, the USCDKA began to initiate a succession plan to ensure that the vision, training methods and values of Sr. Grandmaster Sell are preserved for generations to come. 
Ninth degree black belt Grandmaster Brenda J. Sell was appointed U.S. Chung Do Kwan Association President around that time. She is the highest ranked Chung Do Kwan female martial artist in the world and the highest-ranked non-Korean female Tae Kwon Do master. She was appointed international director of the Association in July of last year and began leading the Association over a year ago in preparation for Sr. Grandmaster Sells retirement. 
Sr. Grandmaster Sell and his wife were also famous in many parts of the world for their evangelical work in military bases, schools, prisons and churches as the founders of the Sell Team ministries.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 6, 2014)

.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2014)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2014)

.


----------



## granfire (Feb 6, 2014)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 7, 2014)

.


----------



## zDom (Feb 15, 2014)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 15, 2014)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 16, 2014)

Sr. Grandmaster Sell was posthumously awarded a 10th Dan Kukkiwon. To date, less than a dozen have been awarded by Kukkiwon. View attachment 18637


----------

